# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Nationaal Gezondheids Forum of Nationaal Gezondheidsforum?

## Leontien

Vorige week hebben we MediCity veranderd in Nationaal Gezondheids Forum. Het zijn dus drie losse woorden. We kunnen er ook voor kiezen om er twee losse woorden van te maken, dus Nationaal Gezondheidsforum. Wij komen er niet uit, dus kun jij een handje helpen door te stemmen voor welke optie jij kiest?

Breng je stem uit en geef hieronder je reactie!

----------


## Flogiston

Nationaal Gezondheidsforum natuurlijk! ;-)

Volgens mij is alleen die vorm correct Nederlands. Het andere (zoals het nu heet) is niet correct. Het is net zoiets als zeggen: "Ik ga straks voet ballen op het voet bal veld. Maar eerst doe ik mijn arm band af en maak ik mijn schoen veters vast."

Als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel... ;-)

----------


## Raimun

> Vorige week hebben we MediCity veranderd in Nationaal Gezondheids Forum. Het zijn dus drie losse woorden. We kunnen er ook voor kiezen om er twee losse woorden van te maken, dus Nationaal Gezondheidsforum. Wij komen er niet uit, dus kun jij een handje helpen door te stemmen voor welke optie jij kiest?
> 
> Breng je stem uit en geef hieronder je reactie!


Taalkundig juist is het ....Nationaal Gezondheidsforum ..
ofwel : Nationaal Gezondheid Forum ..

----------


## christel1

Ik sluit me aan bij Raimun....
het taalkundige aspect dan hoor.... als je gezondheidsforum neemt dan moet het wel in 1woord en het klinkt ook wel beter dan Nationaal Gezondheid forum (lijkt me echt geen goed idee want als je het uitspreekt ga je er automatisch toch een s aan linken tussen de 2 woorden).... 
Nog een fijne avond

----------


## Flogiston

Ik denk dat Nationaal Gezondheid Forum niet juist is. Het klinkt gewoon "niet goed". Echt uitleggen kan ik het echter niet.

----------


## christel1

Maak er dan ineens Nederlandstalig Gezondheidsforum van.... omdat er ook veel nederlandstalige belgen op zitten misschien lol

----------


## Flogiston

Dan zou het ook beter zijn, de domeinextensie te veranderen van .nl naar .net .

Alternatief zou zijn om ook de .be te registreren, en die site op dezelfde plek te laten uitkomen als de .nl-versie; er zijn andere Nederlandstalige sites die die oplossing hebben gekozen.

----------

